# Fehler bei vsftpd



## Drade (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich benutze ein SuSE Linux 9.2 und möchte mit dem Programm vsftpd einen kleine FTP Server machen. Ich habe nun die config angepasst und eine Gruppe namens ftpuser angelegt. Anschließend habe ich einen Account namens intranet angelegt.
Er hat sein Homeverzeichniss in /home/intranet/. Anschließend habe ich im Apache noch eine Alias für /intranet/ ins das dazugehörige Homeverzeichniss angelegt.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich, wenn ich mich per FTP einloggen will, eine Nachricht mit dem Text kommt, dass ich eventuell keine Berechtigung besitze.
(Firewallport 21 geöffnet)

Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Helmut Klein (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

wie lauten denn die Rechte für den Ordner ($ *ls -ld /home/intranet* )?
Der Benutzer intranet muss Leserechte für diesen Ordner haben - hat er dies nicht, so kann er auch nicht darauf zugreifen und deine genannte Fehlermeldung erscheint.


----------



## Drade (1. Februar 2006)

Also die Rechte des Homeverzeichnisses sind drwxrwxrwx eigentlich hat da jeder Zugriff drauf...


----------



## imweasel (1. Februar 2006)

Hi,

was wird ins Logfile geschrieben, wenn du versuchst dich anzumelden? Kopiere doch mal den passenden Auszug hier ins Forum.


----------



## Drade (1. Februar 2006)

Die Log Datei unter /var/log/vsftpd.log ist leer.

//Edit

Habe mal ein anderes FTP Programm Benutzt da kommt die Meldung:

500 OOPS: cannot locate user entry:ftpsecureVerbindung beendet durch Remotehost.


----------



## imweasel (1. Februar 2006)

Hi,

was hast du in deiner Konfiguration bei 
chroot_local_user=
chroot_list_enable=
 stehen? Ich denke das du da etwas falsches/fehlendes Eingetragen hast.


----------



## Drade (2. Februar 2006)

Das habe ich bei beiden YES


----------



## Drade (4. Februar 2006)

Ich habe es nun hin bekommen.
Ich habe vsftpd einfach neu installiert die config bearbeitet und dann lief es.
Kann aber nicht sagen warum...

Danke für eure Mühen


----------

